# Ubuntu 14.04 LTS - Install Inside Windows



## ramakanta (May 20, 2014)

In Ubuntu 14.04 LTS version , there are missing of  _*Install Inside Windows*_ option . where to find this option . ???

*it s for 10.04 *
*s9.postimg.org/5vair3ogr/image.jpg


*but missing in 14.04 *
*s8.postimg.org/n0hp3mu8x/image.jpg


????????????


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

They have stopped supporting 'WUBI'. Stop creating multiple threads.


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2014)

no more wubi


----------

